# Medusa wig



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The wig and snakes look great, but you need to eat something! Ha. Just kidding. I like the green running through the wig. Maybe add a couple larger snakes to really get the point across?


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Not much on posting my own pictures. Tee hee. I have some snakes that I'm going to glue to my torso/neck as well. The big snakes are pretty heavy, but I've been looking. Working on Scary makeup concepts right now.


----------

